# Backflow Question - Why?



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

Why does my backflow have to do this? Is it just because there is no water in the lines and it's trying to fill up to create backflow pressure?

Sometimes I'll turn on zone 1 and it won't stop so I go to 2 then 3 or some other zone to start and when I come back to 1 then it won't do this and will start my sprinklers. It's quite confusing on when it's going to do it or when it's not. If I'm not standing there it could go on the full 10 min. and flood my back area.


----------

